# The Neverending Water bottle v Dish debate



## mtnwmn (Nov 25, 2010)

Not to beat a dead horse, but I've seen a handful of new posts about water bottles vs water dishes. Shocktop was raised (from the breeder until now) on a water bottle, which she drinks at vigorously when she's thirsty. I really want to switch her to a dish... mostly for selfish reasons, but it's clear the switch would be great for her, too.

So many people say their hedgehogs love water dishes once they figure out what they are. Shocktop's had hers for two weeks, and she still goes to that water bottle. Incidentally, she loves baths, so she's more prone to get her feet wet than sip at it.

What can I do to make her drink?


----------



## nibletsmom (Dec 20, 2010)

Over much debate...Niblet is still using a water bottle.
He never quite could get the hang of the dish. He would stick his entire nose in the dish of water and end up with water up his nose and sneezing it out!

We stuck with the bottle because that is what works best for him.

I know there is a lot of debate and I am going to be listening in for advice from others on how they got their hedgies to drink from the dish.

I know knowledge is coming your way. Just wait for the responses.


----------



## HedgehogsAnonymous (Dec 30, 2010)

No idea, I just tried offering water dishes to my boys and they were not interested


----------



## mtnwmn (Nov 25, 2010)

I guess I'll have to crawl into her cage and show her how it's done... *sigh* :roll:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

mtnwmn said:


> I guess I'll have to crawl into her cage and show her how it's done... *sigh* :roll:


 :shock: 
OMG!!! Video, please.

No advice...Snarf took one sip from a bowl, after using a water bottle all his life, and said "bah" to the bottle. <shrug>


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Pliny came from a pet store where he used a bottle. I had him on a bottle for a long time because of his liner diving tendencies which led to the tipping of bowls. I switched him to a bowl when I built his C&C cage - he always dives in the same spot, and it is a huge home, so the water bowl can be kept in a safe spot.
Anyway, he had no issues changing to the bowl. He did snort water a few times when he first tried it, but now he drinks like a pro :lol: 
I think it just depends on the hedgie. Some might not like the bowl, especially if they have never used one before. Perhaps you will have to just keep using the bottle. I have no idea how you can 'train' a hedgie to drink from a bowl if they insist on using their bottle. Unless you remove the bottle completely, but that does seem a tad harsh.
hopefully more advice will be along!


----------



## HedgehogsAnonymous (Dec 30, 2010)

What type of bowls are you all using? I use one like their food dish.


----------



## mtnwmn (Nov 25, 2010)

I have a shallow porcelin dish, which has a diameter of maybe 4 or 5 inches. It's lower than her food bowl, so I know she can reach it. When I got her, she was an explorer, and now she's a lazy bum, so who knows if she's even looking at it. Le sigh. :|


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

My Cholla was used to using a bottle, so I got one for him. Shortly afterwards, I did put a bowl in his cage as well. I kept both in there for a while & just let him pick. He would use both, but would use the bowl more. But, honestly, if he liked the bottle better, than I wouldn't have any issues with letting him keep it. 
I marked both the bowl & the bottle to see which one was used the most.


----------



## karennoel (Dec 20, 2010)

I got Luna a dish for her water on Friday. She took a few sips from it the first night but still prefers her bottle. I am going to keep both in there and see if she ever gets used to the bowl. So far though it's a no go with the water bowl.


----------

